# More Robotic Fish



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Robotic Fish, Essex Aquarium.

Compare to:

Japanese Robo-Koi.

 Gotta love the Robots!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

No freakin way!!!! I liked the Essex one a lot better. They're gorgeous!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'll admit they are kinda cool looking, but what's the point? I much prefer live fish. [smilie=h:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the first video the movement is realistic, if only they would have made them look like real fish to. 

I think in the second video it was for research purposes, instead of trying to get the movement/look down.


----------

